# Sheriff wants to melt down Dillinger's Tommy gun



## pardus (Jun 26, 2008)

> December 27, 2002
> 
> BY MICHAEL PUENTE AND LUCIO GUERRERO
> 
> ...



http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/cst-nws-gun27.html


I found this on another site while looking for something else, I cannot find out if this in fact was carried out.
This Sheriff is a stupid asshole IMO.  :2c:


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2008)

This guy is a clown. I don't understand the ability of someone to so callously destroy history.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sell it and put the money to good use, like funding Boys and Girls Clubs or something that would help the community.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 27, 2008)

Ex3 said:


> Sell it and put the money to good use, like funding Boys and Girls Clubs or something that would help the community.



We just had an auction of over 200+ firearms that had been in the county Sheriffs safe. Money was raised and donated to a local charitable cause. 70+ firearms where from a murder victim that had been confiscated during the investigation.  The family of the deceased simply did not want the firearms and wanted to help with cause so they simply allowed them to be auctioned off along with the others.

I agree, this Sheriff is an ass clown.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm surprised the Dillinger Museum doesn't want it.  Maybe I'll go pick it up.  Wearin' a red dress of course ;)


----------



## Ka-Bar (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont live far from a place were he robbed a police station. he is a real legend around these parts. Indinana has alot of major criminal history from the 20's like that.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol...Roy Dominguez has a lot of big aspirations in Lake County.  If you guys only knew...


----------



## dusty (Mar 19, 2009)

RustyShackleford said:


> Lol...Roy Dominguez has a lot of big aspirations in Lake County.  If you guys only knew...



Yeah.  Apparently along the lines of being the County's first Official Stupid 'n' Gay LEO.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 19, 2009)

dusty said:


> Yeah.  Apparently along the lines of being the County's first Official Stupid 'n' Gay LEO.



He is definitely that, plus.  Lake County is one of the most corrupt, if not the most corrupt county in America.  Elected officials up here are regulary indicted and found guilty in the federal court for corruption.


----------



## car (Mar 19, 2009)

HoosierAnnie said:


> I'm surprised the Dillinger Museum doesn't want it.



From Wiki - "Many legends surround John Dillinger. One of the rumors that followed his death was that he had a very large penis (which Hoover later kept in a jar),[11] while another urban legend held that Dillinger's penis had somehow found its way into the Smithsonian Institution. These legends are the result of the photograph of his corpse; the bulge caused by his arm, stiff from rigor mortis, covered with a sheet; some who saw grainy newsprint copies of the photo mistakenly believed it to be his unnaturally large erect penis.[12]"

They could put it in the same display case....


----------



## skeeter (Mar 19, 2009)

A gun is a tool and that is all it can be depended on to be, If this ass hat sheriff is to dumb to see this then a piece of history will be lost forever.:doh:


----------



## dusty (Mar 19, 2009)

car said:


> From Wiki - "Many legends surround John Dillinger. One of the rumors that followed his death was that he had a very large penis (which Hoover later kept in a jar),[11] while another urban legend held that Dillinger's penis had somehow found its way into the Smithsonian Institution. These legends are the result of the photograph of his corpse; the bulge caused by his arm, stiff from rigor mortis, covered with a sheet; some who saw grainy newsprint copies of the photo mistakenly believed it to be his unnaturally large erect penis.[12]"
> 
> They could put it in the same display case....



That splains it.  Penis envy.


----------



## Brooklynben (Mar 19, 2009)

Nazi's burned books, Taliban blew up historic Buddhas, and now American Liberals want to destroy metallic historic pieces, all for basically the same philosophical intollerance.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 24, 2009)

I know that shit would never happen with Sheriff Joe!
:cool:


----------

